# Lt 5



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone help me with a LT steam drifter, looks like a steel boat. She is registered LT 5 but I cant read her name. She is also carrying a gun forrad.
I've looked in all the usual sources but cant trace her.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

